# 454 inj pump shaft



## moonlite674 (Apr 21, 2011)

Where could I find a used injector pump shaft or a used pump ? I had the pump r&r but couldn't get it to crank. Carried to a mechanic that somehow managed to mess up the shaft to the point that it can't be repaired.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Which injection system has your tractor got ???

CAV or Bosch ??


----------



## moonlite674 (Apr 21, 2011)

bosch i think. twin levers on side and lines out rear


----------

